# My first drum



## invader q (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are some pics of my just finished drum smoker.  Thanks to everyone here for all the info.


----------



## richtee (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice... and saved a ball valve I see!  Well done!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet-looks great


----------



## walking dude (Apr 6, 2008)

crap........you guys keep this up........i will have to try one out........

only problem i see with the design, is with maintenece of the unit.........

maybe with a two part barrel........cut in half somehow


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet unit.............good job...........


----------



## invader q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 7, 2008)

So when and what is the first cook?


----------



## k5yac (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice job on the drum smoker... I am getting more interested in building one too.  Looks fairly straight forward.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice drum you got there. Looking forward to seeing its first smoke.
Andy


----------



## invader q (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like mother nature is going to give me one more dose of winter weather late this week, so it might be two weekends out before it gets a good run.  

I've got a pork butt in the freezer, so it might be the first thing to see the fire, assuming nothing looks great at the butcher between now and then.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice job I Q! I have recently built one myself, but I'm having the Sis in Law paint a few graphics on it for me.. so I've not had a chance to use it yet.

Here's a slide show of the pics from mine..

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t...view=slideshow


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice job!!!  I'm going to have to do one of those myself....I know, I say that every time someone else does one......but, really I am one of these days!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

nice job pigs........do you have maybe how you attached the bottom of the basket to the sides?


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 7, 2008)

WD on mine I tack welded the bottom to the side. You can wire it or even fold the corners of a square piece up to fit the pre-made ring, then bolt it on. 

Whatever your level is anyone can do this with basic tools.


----------



## invader q (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice stuff PigCicles!


----------



## geob (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice design.  Won't have any problem with smoke not getting to the top. 
I like the damper also, real easy to operate. 

geob


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 8, 2008)

Easy clean-up, shop vac the ashes out!!


Looks great IQ....gotta season it before cooking and cold weather doesn't slow that drum down at all!!
Fire it up and see how your temps run!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 8, 2008)

bubba..........tho.........how does this werk on a LONG smoke......as in a brisket........seems to be hard to add more fuel.............


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 8, 2008)

The UDS is a fuel effecient beast!! 10 to 12 lbs of charcoal will burn 12-14 hrs, no need to add fuel or wood, 3-4 chunks will last as long as the burn!!
The drum is so air tight that you control the burn with your intakes, NOWHERE to leak air to fuel the fire so it burns as slowly as you allow it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




If you build, you will believe!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 8, 2008)

k........so, with a brisket......packer, is what i should of been saying.......15 lbs...........just add more charcol to begin with?

say maybe 20 lbs?


----------



## invader q (Apr 8, 2008)

Good deal!  So, just oil with veggie oil and run at the high end of smoking temp for a while?


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great Invader! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





From all of the drum posts I've read, I think I need to make one of these too.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 8, 2008)

That'll work, i use crisco shortening and lay it on pretty good....
Fire up a couple pounds of charcoal and a good chunk of wood, might as well toss on a fattty.....that makes it official!!


----------



## invader q (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks BBQ Bubba!  I'll get her fired up here in the next few days and give that a spin.


----------

